# best ever home made catapult (by me)



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

heres wot i believe to be my best yet.i think the hardest thing to do wen making a catty is make your design i believe ive not seen one like this its based on a starship made with a mild steel frame and a pine carved ergo handle and wrist brace the handles got sum unknown wood capping the bottom stained with antique pine .ive been thinking about making a few of these to sell them wotcha think ? 
cheers grant.
.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It Looks Like you mean Buiseness. Great Inovation.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice job, that thing looks mighty and deadly. Can you make a video shooting some thing like a can? I like to see it destroy something


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice job Grant,looks like a real powerhouse!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't like the way the handle is attached with just screws. I think it would fail over time. How about welding a 3/8" rod to the frame, drilling a 3/8" hole into the handle and epoxy the handle to the steel rod? I totally dig the rest of the slingshot though! Great work man!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

You definitely have some talent my friend. I do have to agree with smitty tho in the fact that the handle attachment needs to be sturdier but overall good design. gotta love them starships!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> I don't like the way the handle is attached with just screws. I think it would fail over time. How about welding a 3/8" rod to the frame, drilling a 3/8" hole into the handle and epoxy the handle to the steel rod? I totally dig the rest of the slingshot though! Great work man!


Yea I know wot u mean my original idea was to weld some threded bar and drill the a hole all way through the handle and bolt it on the bottom but I need a longer drill bit the wrist brace could do with a bit of work too


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I like your design a lot. I think it is great. I share my ideas too because if they are crap, hopefully someone will say it. That top portion of your slingshot looks bullet proof compared to two screws holding on the handle. I would hate to be shooting it and have the handle come loose. That metal wouldn't taste very good mixed with my blood. I hope you continue with the idea, because it is a good one to pursue and I just may be a future customer.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow it looks like you have some skill i like that pine ergo handle.nice finish.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that design is excellent, although personally I would have extended the forks a little bit more, I'd love to see what it does with a fully extended butterfly!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice I've made slingshots in the past for my own use and if they wer to fail then it would b my own fault but if I'm making them for someone else the saftey would be my no 1 priority 
grant


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that. If they were 2" bolts, I'm sure they'd probably be fine. Seeing as the rest is welded, there's no big reason not to use an all steel core. Even if the rod only goes in half way, it'd be strong. I look forward to buying one soon.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What I like about this design is its simplicity. You have extracted the essence of the starship.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I like that. If they were 2" bolts, I'm sure they'd probably be fine. Seeing as the rest is welded, there's no big reason not to use an all steel core. Even if the rod only goes in half way, it'd be strong. I look forward to buying one soon.


Yea I've drilled the holes 6.5 mm Which will be perfect for tapping out 8mm then apoxiing two bolts in . How much do u guys reckon I could charge for them ? Many thanks for all the advice 
grant


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a simple, but magnificent design! Great work!


----------

